# Big Dish Questions



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I know I've talked about moving from Directv before, but with the recent price increase announcement, I *THINK* I'm really going to, especially since when 95% of what I watch is OTA. However, there are a few non OTA channels I CANNOT live without. I'm hoping maybe Big Dish can help me with this! These would be Soapnet and Showtime (Not the entire suite of channels, just Showtime itself). Would it be possible to get these with a big dish ala carte? If so, what would be the price? Also would be nice to have Comedy Central, as well as Distant Networks (NBC, ABC, CBS, FOX) from NY and LA if possible.
As far as a receiver, it MUST be an HD DVR! Preferably dual tuner. OTA incorporation would be nice, but not necessary.
I'm not sure on the dish either. I'm in Southern Maine. What size would be recommended?
Thank you for your help!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

To answer your questions backwards...10-12', Dont know of any dual tuner receivers, DVR is available on single tuner receivers, Distant networks in SD are available on G16 (actually Puerto Rican, but new york distants during prime time). CBS HD, NBC HD, ABC HD, PBS HD available. No Fox HD period. Comedy Central and SHowtime would require a 4DTV receiver (non-DVR) if they are still selling those ala carte. OTA is no problem. Dishnetwork DTV-PAL or a computer with two Hauppauge ATSC USB tuner sticks and SageTV work great. So does a TIVO-HD, with sub.

Check http://gofastmotorsports.com and click on the Ricks satellite link for an idea of prices. You will need at least a 10' dish, actuator, C/KU combo LNB, one or two HD receivers capable of DVB-S2, and a hard drive for each, and whatever software you wish to buy to integrate OTA if your receiver choice doesnt have OTA ATSC tuner in it.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Actually, Soapnet wouldn't be a requirement IF I could get NBC HD and ABC HD from NY and LA. So really, all that's NECESSARY from the satellite are those channels, and Showtime.


----------



## mountainDBS (Jul 31, 2009)

do they still sell big dish systems anymore? havent seen any in my area in years.


----------



## Airou (Jan 28, 2010)

mountainDBS said:


> do they still sell big dish systems anymore? havent seen any in my area in years.


You can buy big dish online at SkyVision.com 

_________________
Free To Air


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

kevinturcotte said:


> What size would be recommended?
> Thank you for your help!


For C-Band you will need a minimum of 6' prime focus dish.

 **

** * ***

*MC-1 FTA-Motorized C/KU Choice Set*

This system will allow you to move the dish to several satellites to watch more channels. The receiver's remote control will actually control the whole system for you. The motor gets its power from the GBox positioner. The receiver has Blind Search capability: The ideal solution for wild feeds hunting. 

As far as HD, you can substitute the SD receiver in that bundle to an HD receiver with PVR capabaility for around $70. Check out the SatHawk PVR800.
*
[Video] 



*


----------



## Mark40930 (Aug 2, 2007)

Is the Pansat 2700A capable of C-band reception if using a DiSeqC switch between the C and Ku LNBs?


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Mark40930 said:


> Is the Pansat 2700A capable of C-band reception if using a DiSeqC switch between the C and Ku LNBs?


I'm pretty sure that it is. But you might get really tempted to buy an HD-capable receiver once you start finding feeds and channels that you know are there but that you can't see.


----------

